# Lipliner for Ruby Woo?



## Septemba (Mar 5, 2009)

From what I've seen, I think I've found the MAC red lippie I want in Ruby Woo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd like to get a lipliner with it but I'm not sure which one to buy, I'm new to lipliners so it's all a strange new world for me! I want to keep the colour as true as possible but give a good frame for the lippie.

What do you use with Ruby Woo? Oh, and if you wear a gloss with it, do you stick with clear or...? 

TIA!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 5, 2009)

With ruby woo lipstick I usually use Redd lipliner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ruby Woo is such an awesome lipstick.  I think that you made a good choice!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

I love Mac redd or Cherry


----------



## Septemba (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks, ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_With ruby woo lipstick I usually use Redd lipliner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ruby Woo is such an awesome lipstick.  I think that you made a good choice!!_

 
Thanks! Ohh I am so excited, it's unreal! I can't wait to get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been reading heaps of reviews on it and it makes so many people happy!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 13, 2009)

I use Brick lipliner with Ruby woo, and I absolutly LOVE to set it w/ Crimson pro lipmix. Its the BEST combo ever for red lips


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I love Mac redd or Cherry_

 
That's exactly what I was going to say!

I'd probably choose Cherry though, if I could only pick one.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 13, 2009)

It's true _Cherry_ Lip pencil is a deadringer for _Ruby Woo_ and will maintain its true color.

_Jungle Red_ by Nars is also a great lipliner for _Ruby Woo _as well.


----------



## A Gurl Can Mac (Feb 22, 2011)

Since it is a matte u should apply lip balm to your lips first blot off, apply cherry lipliner then fill in with ruby woo. These steps keeps my lips rfrom peeling


----------

